# Smok OSUB 80W TC Starter Kit



## TalibanMoMo786 (16/1/17)

Good day ladies and gents hope you guys had a good weekend. i have a question to ask regarding the Smok osub 80w tc starter kit. i sold my noisy and now i'm back to my ijust but now i want to get me something different and was thinking about the smok ousb 80w. so i would like to know if it's worth it getting one and did anyone of you try it out yet? is it a good mod? the price is currently R1150 @Vapecartel. i'm just a bit undecided would like to know your input.

Thanks so much Vapers out there


----------



## snakevape (16/1/17)

It's a fantastic piece from all that I've heard. I'm sure you'd be happy with it


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/1/17)

Here's a good review to help you decide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/1/17)

I have it and I really enjoy it. It gives an excellent vape. Very comfortable in the hand and quite compact to carry although it is a little weighty so don't expect light for the tiny size but I like the weight.

That being said, once I start using it, I find it very hard to put down so tend to use it all day and it last all day but don't expect too much more. It would look like 40% life left when I go to bed and have tried leaving it and using the next day but it only gives a few more rounds so charge every night to be safe. It does take a few hours to charge as well. No fast charging, even if your charger is a 2.1A fast charger.

The tank capacity isn't too big so carrying a bottle of juice is necessary if you use it as your regular vape but it isn't all thirsty as I expected. It is also a breeze to refill quickly without any fuss or mess. One of the few tanks that I have that I don't need to carry a piece if tissue in my pocket for. I vape around 57W. Haven't really needed to use the TC mode.

One bad thing is the price of the coils. They are quite pricey but the vape is superb on them. I prefer the quad coil to the Q4 which is too airy for me so I need to close the airflow halfway. Both these coils lasted me about a month each, now I deperately need to source an RBA deck coz I like it so much but can't fathom folking out R80 per coil and while you could rebuild the Q4, I've never been good with vertical coils.

It is also quite solid and durable. I left it on charge on my plasma stand at night. My son ran passed and caught the cord with his foot. He sent the mod flying. This broke the USB pin on the cable and my tank glass so it went with some force. I used the spare glass and another USB cable and all is good. 

I actually bought this as kind of a standby/emergency device and the Alien Kit was already on order. If I had known how good it was and that it could actually carry a full day, I would not have bought the Alien.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/1/17)

Ashley A said:


> I have it and I really enjoy it. It gives an excellent vape. Very comfortable in the hand and quite compact to carry although it is a little weighty so don't expect light for the tiny size but I like the weight.
> 
> That being said, once I start using it, I find it very hard to put down so tend to use it all day and it last all day but don't expect too much more. It would look like 40% life left when I go to bed and have tried leaving it and using the next day but it only gives a few more rounds so charge every night to be safe. It does take a few hours to charge as well. No fast charging, even if your charger is a 2.1A fast charger.
> 
> ...



My sentiments as well when I owned one.


----------



## TalibanMoMo786 (16/1/17)

thanks all on the helpful comments and now just to sit and think if i need to get me one lol 
happy vaping


----------



## Ashley A (17/1/17)

Just to add to your decision making process. I found out yesterday that while the TFV8 coils of the baby beast and big beast are the same, the RBA kit does not fit as it is taller so it comes with a new glass to cater for it which does not fit the Brit Beast that the OSUB kit comes with. So you do decide to buy it, you can buy stock coils if that suites you fine or use a completely different atty.

R80 per stock coil here is not an option for me so I'm torn between just buying the bigger beast with the RBA included since the kit for the baby does make it taller anyway

or since the profile of the brit is so awesome on the mod and the vape is so good, just do a bulk purchase of coils from Fasttech and park it until they arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TalibanMoMo786 (17/1/17)

so last night i decided to swop my ijust s for a vtc mini with an obs ace tank but that tank is not to my liking and can you guys maybe also help me out on what rda i should get because i prefer dripping as i dont vape much anymore. 
thanks for all the help i really do appreciate it


----------

